# What type of cichlid is this fish?



## kidbetta (Feb 2, 2005)

Living in NYC...... You get to see some crazy stuff everyday....... :shock: 

Many Chinese restaurants in NYC have aquariums.... Some have them for good luck and others I assume to attract people....  Here is a fish I couldn't resist taking a picture of. The owner had told me that it was a Oscar. I knew right away that it wasn't an Oscar. I told him that it was a cichlid but not an Oscar. This Cichlid was the meanest fish I have ever seen.. As I approached him to take pictures he came charging right at me. He wanted to fight! I couldn't believe how aggressive he was.... He kept charging me and every time I got closer to take a picture he will charge again... I know that a good size tank is recommended for Cichlids..... However, in these restaurants the fish get what the owners give them...  I don't know exactly how many gallons this tank is but I do know that the fish does look healthy, responsive, and has some nice color. He has grown according to the owners who don't speak much english and communicate with  yes/no..... I was told that they paid hundreds of dollars for this fish.... That's a lot money for a fish.. But, I have to say that it's a nice fish that commands attention.....  

Here are some pictures of the Charging Cichlid..... Can anyone tell me what kind of Cichlid he/she is?
Thanks!


----------



## acenupe (Feb 22, 2005)

It's a hybrid. I call those Trimacahorns. Basically it is a Flower Horn. It's a mixture of different cichlids to create a particular strain of fish for finage, color, nuchal hump etc..... I'm sure one of the FH guys can tell you the creators name like ZZ, Super Red Dragon, etc......


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

It is a flowerhorn. It's a cross of something Central American and a 'Cichlasoma' trimaculatum. Just a note though. An oscar is a cichlid.


----------

